# Katie H, did you say "anniversary?"



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 31, 2014)

Congratulations to you and Glenn for your years of happiness, and wishing you many more to come.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes, CG, I did.  I can't believe how quickly 5 years vaporized.

I am so fortunate to have found another "gem."  When Buck died I never imagined I could find another wonderful man, but I certainly did.  I have had the pleasure of finding "the best" twice in one lifetime!  I am very, very lucky.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Anniversary Katie and Glenn, and may you have many, many more.


----------

